# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  400m dash

## Tucc

Anyone know how I can improve my time. I usually run around a 47.73. I have rad all kinds of books and spoke with all types of athletes to get their opinions. I have tried almost everything but I've hit a plateua. Any help would be greatly appreciated...  :Evil2:

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> Anyone know how I can improve my time. I usually run around a 47.73. I have rad all kinds of books and spoke with all types of athletes to get their opinions. I have tried almost everything but I've hit a plateua. Any help would be greatly appreciated...




do something like this for the summer and check back in sept:


Monday: 6 x 200m w/ 3' rest followed by heavy lifting.

Tuesday: tempo (i.e- 8 x 150m on grass at 80% with 45' rest) followed by general strength circuits

Wednesday: 2 x (20m, 30m, 40m); then 2 x 150m followed by heavy weights.

Thursday: 15-45 minutes Fartlek or aerobic capacity circuit followed by general strength circuits

Friday: 5 x 300m w/ 2' rest followed by heavy lifting.

Saturday: 30-60 minutes general activity (basketball, bike, tennis, etc.)

Sunday: rest


mon heavy lifting: try and keep the vol high now this does not mean you have to 10-12 reps you could 10x3x80% and add 1 rep per week until you get to 10x5x80%.
power cleans
clean pulls
back squats
bench press
rdl
pullups

wed:
hang cleans
bar lunges push the weight
db incline
glut hams
chinups

fri:
power snatch
snatch pull
front squats
bench press
glut hams
1 arm rows

your general strength circuits go through both circuits 2x for 10-15reps

Circuit A:	
Leg curls	
twist lunges	
good mornings	
bent rows	
lat pd bh	
dips	
bh sh press	
leg ext	
twist situps	
hang leg lifts	
russ twist	
Bull Shit time	5-10min

Circuit B:	
single leg curl	
sdl	
good mornings	
bent row	
lat pd fr	
bh press	
single leg ext	
weight ball crunch	
hang leg lift side	
russ twist	
weighted v up	
Bull Shit time	5-10min

----------


## lk24

no- u need to go longer than 400m in the offseason. such as 500m repeats ect. i can give u more good info later but gotta run now.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> no- u need to go longer than 400m in the offseason. such as 500m repeats ect. i can give u more good info later but gotta run now.



nope, i just gave him the summer plan lsu uses and they have two of the best men 400m runners k.white and x man. in the summer u need to work general fitness and acc development then come fall decide what plan u will use short to long, long to short, ends to middle, or tempo base which baylor, east carloina, u of m and uw lacrosse just to name a few who use the tempo base program. just bc you believe in using 500m in the summer doesnt mean it is the best way, have you train any world class runners and spoken to any world class coaches??

----------


## Tucc

thanx bro  :Evil2:

----------


## lk24

> nope, i just gave him the summer plan lsu uses and they have two of the best men 400m runners k.white and x man. in the summer u need to work general fitness and acc development then come fall decide what plan u will use short to long, long to short, ends to middle, or tempo base which baylor, east carloina, u of m and uw lacrosse just to name a few who use the tempo base program. just bc you believe in using 500m in the summer doesnt mean it is the best way, have you train any world class runners and spoken to any world class coaches??


yes actually i have. track is my sport. i know allot more than you think. and it wouldnt be smart for me to reveal my background on here. and who is k. white??? and the x man doesnt do those workouts considering he played football as well. and you always go long to short for a 400m runner. he obviously has the speed. he needs to work on his lactic threshhold and speed endurance. and the only way to improve that is to start long early. not by running short sprints which are for strength and speed. your way outdated in this subject buddy. 

do you run for a college?

----------


## lk24

for summer you need to be doing running workouts no more than 4 times a week. its too early in the season to push the workout volume but you can push the workout entinsity. 

450m-600m runs, hills-uphill and downhill, sled work, ect.

if you want any more info i can get you my email, my website address with workouts and info on it ect...i work with sprinters, hurdlers, and jumpers for the most part. but have some distance runners and throwers as well. i know some good people in your area as well.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> yes actually i have. track is my sport. i know allot more than you think. and it wouldnt be smart for me to reveal my background on here. and who is k. white??? and the x man doesnt do those workouts considering he played football as well. and you always go long to short for a 400m runner. he obviously has the speed. he needs to work on his lactic threshhold and speed endurance. and the only way to improve that is to start long early. not by running short sprints which are for strength and speed. your way outdated in this subject buddy. 
> 
> do you run for a college?


just for the record i played fb and ran track also and still run in open meets today.

kelly white:
Events: 60M (6.66), 100M (10.04w/10.19), 200M (20.21w/20.42), 400M (44.63)

2004 Olympic Gold Medalist (4x400 Relay)
Seven-time National Champion
19-time All-American


Henry: he was the mens coach but hes now the head coach at texas am


Very little speed work, especially early in the year. This may explain why 400m is our best sprint event on the men's side. He is very concerned about injuries and the like.

Max strength development doesn't seem to be a huge priority.

Incorporates quite a bit of plyos into the program. 

From what I've gathered he seems to use a long--> short periodization scheme. This may explain why our 400m runners always finish so strong like you noted.

Very little technical development but then again most don't seem to need it.

Incorporates quite a bit of general strength in the warmup.

Excellent motivator.



Shaver:


Very extensive and thorough training program.

*Seems to use short-->long periodization scheme.*

Uses quite a bit of extensive tempo done on grass, especially early in the year.

*Employs quite a bit of resisted and assisted runs.*

Long stadium stair runs are used early in the year.

*Starts weight training sessions with an Olympic lift and often finishes with an Olympic lift.*

Focuses on technical development quite a bit.

*Some form of speed development is used all year long*



Both programs obviously produce excellent results but another benefit of being at a program like LSU is that you'll always have great training partners who are as fast or faster than you

----------


## Tucc

no I just run for me... I wish though...  :Evil2:

----------


## lk24

its Kelly Willie buddy. not kelly white..

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> its Kelly Willie buddy. not kelly white..



big deal bud since u claim to know so much about the sport you should have known and been able to put two and two together.

----------


## Cdub

> big deal bud since u claim to know so much about the sport you should have known and been able to put two and two together.


lol yall funny. I think either one of these guys workouts will work for you.
You should also look into citrulline malate. It is a lactate buffer. It really works.

----------


## lk24

not exactly sure what a lactate buffer is. but you want to build as much lactic acid as you can. it will help improve your lactic acid threshhold. and thats why some guys can leave everyone with 50m to go at the end of the race. 

but the last thing you want to do is do general fitness workouts in the offseason in a case like yours. your not pleased with your results and need to try a different approach. so what is doing the same ol gonna help?

----------


## Cdub

> not exactly sure what a lactate buffer is. but you want to build as much lactic acid as you can. it will help improve your lactic acid threshhold. and thats why some guys can leave everyone with 50m to go at the end of the race. 
> 
> but the last thing you want to do is do general fitness workouts in the offseason in a case like yours. your not pleased with your results and need to try a different approach. so what is doing the same ol gonna help?


Your real picky, i meant to say lactic acid buffer is that better? It will help improve your threshold. You will notice a big difference within 1-2 weeks. You will bea able to run longer before you notice your legs getting heavy and or sore. Read this!

Every athlete knows that the absolute requirement for performance is energy. The weightlifter, sprinter, swimmer and marathon runner relies on adequate energy for high power output. Although cardiovascular and respiratory requirements are important for endurance athletes, fuel supply to the muscles is essential for optimal performance.


Fueling the Power

Two important requirements by muscles to perform are protein and energy. The food we eat supplies protein to build the structural components and the basic substrate for conversion to energy for muscle cells. The major source of chemical energy for not just muscle cells but nearly all cells in the body is adenosine triphosphate (ATP). When ATP levels decrease in muscles, there is no energy to fire the structural machinery, no matter how much protein is provided. This is commonly experienced as fatigue. Thus, the most important consideration for endurance athletes is to renew ATP supplies.

Although ATP is the energy that fuels muscle contraction, it does not function as a store of chemical energy. In fact the ATP concentration in muscle is only 5-7 micromoles per gram of muscle. This would be depleted in less than a second during intense muscular activity unless it is resynthesized at a rate equal to what is utilized. ATP also functions as an energy transfer system in cells when fuels such as glucose are oxidized. In other words, when muscle glycogen is broken down during physical activity, a phosphate is added to adenosine diphosphate (or ADP) to form ATP. This generated ATP is then used to power muscle contraction as well as a number of processes in the cell. This ATP-ADP cycle links energy-releasing systems in the cell with muscle contraction; the latter is dependent upon the former. So when muscle contraction activity increases, so must the rate of fuel utilization.

Muscle ATP levels are kept fairly constant. To avoid large changes in the ATP:ADP ratio, the rate of fuel oxidation must be controlled rapidly in proportion to the rate of ATP utilization. For example, the rate of ATP turnover in a sprinters muscles may increase about 1,000-fold but only a small change occurs in the ATP concentration and ATP:ADP ratio regardless of the distance (40-100 meters). This consistency is maintained by enzymatic reactions in what is called the creatine-phosphate shuttle. Creatine in muscle cells provides the basic substrate for phosphocreatine, which buffers rapid fluctuations of ATP. However, other substances are required to not only propel forward the reactions that synthesize ATP, but also to clean up the by-products, such as ammonia.

The primary fuel source in muscle is stored carbohydrate in the form of glycogen. Through a series of enzymatic processes, which is collectively called glycolysis, glycogen is converted to glucose. During glycolysis ATP is synthesized to power the contractile machinery and lactic acid is formed as an end product. The rate of glycolysis in resting muscle is 0.05 micromoles/minute and increases to a maximum of 50-60 micromoles per minute per gram of muscle during sprinting. Phosphocreatine concentrations decrease (for example, from 10.3 to 2.3 millimoles after a 100-meter sprint) and blood lactate increases proportional to the distance sprinted (from 1.6 to 8.3 millimoles after a 100-meter sprint). The decrease in phosphocreatine and accumulation of lactic acid become limitations in maintaining maximum power output by interfering in the contraction process.

Although middle and long distance runners make use of the pathways described above to fuel their performance, they also use other fuels to power their muscles. Middle distance runners use more blood glucose than sprinters because they have a greater volume of blood supplying the muscles. This also helps to continuously clear the lactic acid from the working muscles into the blood. The lactate is then oxidized in other muscles or converted back to glucose in the liver.

In addition to the former fuel systems, long distance runners also use fat stored in the body. The mixture of fuels used by the long distance runner is regulated by a system known as the glucose-fatty acid cycle. Fatty acid oxidation comprises about 50% of the maximum oxygen uptake with the remainder of the energy provided by blood glucose and muscle glycogen. This mechanism spares carbohydrate so that the limited muscle glycogen will last longer


What causes fatigue?

Many factors can contribute to fatigue in varying degrees during endurance running: decreases in blood glucose, dehydration, increased body temperature, and depletion of muscle glycogen. When high intensity exercise demands more energy than the individuals maximal aerobic power, anaerobic metabolism compensates by converting muscle glycogen to glucose and providing ATP. As intensity and distance increase, muscle high energy phosphates (ATP and phosphocreatine) decrease, and lactate and hydrogen ions increase. Fatigue develops as a consequence. To avoid fatigue, adequate tissue levels of ATP and phosphocreatine must be maintained, and lactic acid and hydrogen ions must be continually removed.

Creatine in muscle cells provides the basic substrate for phosphocreatine, which buffers rapid fluctuations of ATP. However, other substances are required to not only propel forward the reactions that synthesize ATP, but also to clean up the by products. During intense muscular activity lactic acid is produced, which dissociates into lactate and hydrogen ions. Elevated levels of these by-products can depress the force output of muscle.

During intense exercise, the breakdown of proteins produces ammonia in muscle that can accumulate in the cells or is released into the circulation where it travels to the liver. When ammonia accumulates locally it becomes toxic, interfering with the activity of important enzymes and increasing the permeability of the cell to damaging ions. Human adults excrete approximately 20 grams of urea per day. If this rate decreases, ammonia accumulates in the blood to toxic levels. Normally, blood ammonia is very low (0.5 mg/l). Only two to three times this level is required to produce toxic symptoms, including memory loss, psychosis, tremors, and ability to concentrate.

To avoid accumulation in muscle and liver cells a series of reactions known collectively as the urea cycle converts ammonia into a waste product. The metabolism of nitrogen and carbon dioxide produces urea that is then transported to the kidneys for excretion in urine.

In the mitochondria, the power house of cells, ammonia combines with carbon dioxide and ornithine to form an amino acid called citrulline. Citrulline is then transported out of the mitochondria into the cytoplasm where it is then converted to yet another amino acid called arginine. Thus citrulline is essential to detoxify and remove ammonia from muscle and liver cells.

Arginine serves as a precursor for creatine, but is mostly known as the precursor for nitric oxide (NO2), a key signaling molecule. The mechanism of action by Viagra, the popular drug for treating impotence in men, is increased NO2 levels mediating relaxation of smooth muscle in blood vessels. Additionally, NO2 acts as an anti-oxidant alleviating oxidative stress.

Supplementing the diet with arginine has had limited success in increasing its levels and NO2 in tissues. Studies have shown that the rate of synthesis of arginine in the body is unaffected by intake of dietary arginine. One reason may be the short half-life (one hour) of dietary arginine. Also, dietary arginine is used mostly in the liver, where uptake of arginine is rapid after eating a meal containing about 30-50 grams of protein (about 1-2 grams of arginine). Instead, dietary supplementation with arginines precursor, citrulline, has been shown to be more efficient in increasing tissue arginine and NO2 levels. Therefore, citrulline serves as a substrate for energy precursors.


What is citrulline malate and what does it do?

Citrulline is a non-essential amino acid and plays a role in nitrogen balance and metabolic processes. Although not a component of most proteins in the body, citrulline is found in some specialized proteins in the hair, skin and neural cells. It is primarily synthesized from glutamine in the intestines but is also found naturally in trace amounts in some foods.

Citrulline supplied by the diet is efficiently absorbed from the stomach and enters the blood via the major vein draining the digestive system that empties into the liver. Much of it bypasses uptake in the liver and is then circulated for distribution to the kidneys, brain, muscle and other tissues for conversion to arginine.

Supplemental citrulline malate is a salt form of the amino acid. The malate, or malic acid, is found in fruits such as apples and enhances the effects of citrulline. Malic acid takes part in aerobic cellular respiration where oxygen and a carbon compound (acetyl Co-A) are used to produce immediate energy and CO2 in the mitochondria of the cell. This is called the Krebs cycle. Malate conditions the recycling of lactate and pyruvate promoting efficient energy production and protecting muscles from fatigue.


How does citrulline malate benefit the athlete?

Citrulline malate improves aerobic performance and capacity by influencing lactic acid metabolism and reducing fatigue. Studies in Europe, where citrulline malate has been used for over 20 years, demonstrate reduction in mental and physical fatigue and exhaustion in geriatric and post-surgery patients. Laboratory studies with rats and microbes support the results seen in humans. Administration of citrulline malate to animals protected against acidosis and ammonia poisoning. In a microbial model, malate accelerated the clearance of ammonium and citrulline facilitated lactate metabolism. The results suggest a synergistic action of the complex.

Supplementation of citrulline malate to humans has shown promising results. French researchers reported in several human studies that blood lactate concentrations were reduced and ammonia elimination was increased after physical exertion. Rapid recovery from physical effort correlated to the disappearance of lactate from blood after performance at a high level of acidosis suggesting an essential role in acid-base balance.

Effects on metabolism in the finger flexor muscles after 15 days of citrulline malate supplementation were determined during exercise. Subject reports of significant reduction in fatigue were supported by an increase in the rate of oxidative ATP and energy production.

Two groups of basketball players were supplemented with citrulline malate for over 13 days with two different dosages. The group with the higher dosage had significant improvements in maximal workload during an exercise test on a cycle ergometer. Although fewer improved on the second maximal cycling test, the authors concluded that citrulline malate may improve aerobic performance.


What dosages are recommended?

The effective dosages commonly seen in the literature is three to four grams twice daily. Citrulline malate is reported as well tolerated and rapidly acting. Clinical results have been detected by the third to fifth day after start of administration.

Overall, studies suggest that citrulline malate supplementation can boost athletic performance and enhance recovery by eliminating the amino acid breakdown products of protein metabolism and augmenting the detoxifying capacity of liver cells in removal of ammonium and lactate from the blood.

Check others reviews on 1 fast 400.com Its good shit.

----------


## Tucc

thats bro will try  :Evil2:

----------


## SprintUSMC

I am good friends with coach Al Hobson. The menotor of 100m dash sprinter Maurice Greene. He is the relay coach for the Olympic team...if you like...I could ask him for some advice.

----------


## Tucc

yeah if you could that would be great bro...  :Evil2:

----------


## kinguno

The brand iSatori has some stuff called H+ Blocker. It is a good formula that has Citrulline malate. isatori is a brand that works with eas and has many scientific studies on their products. 
I've been taking H+ blocker for 2 weeks. I am also a college pitcher. Where I see my gains on the mound is that I can keep throwing explosively up in the 6th-9th innings without a loss on accuracy. Even after the 1st inning I notice my legs, hips, torso, and shoulder (which creates the muscle torque for the whipping action of my arm) are not fatiguing fast. This is a MAAAJJJJOR plus for me. 
I can see the same results following over to sprinters and other athletes that use mainly type II muscle fibers. This is what I'm trying to use before I resort to some aas to throw harder. lol yea...so sad in college sports

----------

